# Birds around Lidgerwood



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Quick Report-My buddy was scouting for deer last night around Lidgerwood and saw malllards bombarding the corn fields. He reported that the skies were full with each feed covering fields edge to edge. A guy might be able to "Pull a Jones" down there and hammer them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe... Jones the phrase has been coined!

Well you better pull a Jones soon or everything will be gone and you'll get Schlected!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hell Yeah, I like it!!! :beer:

I'm just glad it hasn't been coined yet for a number of other things a lot less respectable than piss-pounding the 'fowl. :drunk: hehehehe


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Jonser dont speak to soon, Ive got some incriminating stories about you. Dont forget the SLUMPER.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

8) Everyone needs a slumper, but not one after the other, and another. Jones says hes not boyfriend material. :withstupid:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

He's not boyfriend material because all he can spit at the girls for game is that he can blow a goose call :roll: And then he has to specify what "goose" call he is talking about.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I tell him to wear his lanyard to the bar and see if his "Bling Bling" attracts the women. Chicks dig bands.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Man, you guys are gay. :lol:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Hahahaha, no comment.... :beer:


----------

